# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Arsene - beauceron X husky - 10 ans - depuis chiot au refuge
Arsene est arrivé chiot au refuge et n'est jamais partis!! il a maintenant 7ans.
C un adorable chien, joueur, calin c un vrai clown et la star du refuge! ( et mon chouchou Amour )
Par contre il n'aime ni les chats ni les animaux de petites tailles par contre les chiens de grandes tailles pas de probleme, il est adorable avec les enfants.
Ayant toujours vecu au refuge un appart est déconseillé.






donc il est à la SPPA, Refuge d'amiens, route d'Allonville 80080 Amiens 03.22.44.98.03
ou sur mon tel 06.21.32.26.23

merçi clo [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour21_.gif[/img]

----------


## milytackle

Arsene est revenu au refuge car il faisait des trous dan le jardin et se battait avec le beauceron
là il est au refuge plus heureux que jamais (et oui sa fait 7ans et c sa maison!!) il est avec d'autres  chiens et sa se passe super bien

----------


## milytackle

bah oui il est heureux au refuge mais c pa sune vie de chien, et puis il "prend la place d'un chien qui va mourir en fourirère, le refuge doit etre un lieu de transit normalement et on a de plus en plus de chiens pas placable qui reste jusqu'a la mort chez nous!!!
enfin arsene de nous derange pas au contraire c le clown de service!!!
mais j'etait si contente de lui avoir enfin trouver une famille...

----------


## bouillote

C'est bientôt l'anniversaire de mon Arsène d'amour, il arrive sur ses 8 ans, bien qu'il ne les fasse pas du tout, car il est très joueur et adore les longues ballades... D'ailleurs, il tire encore un peu en laisse mais ça s'améliore !   ::  

Il est également bien avec les grands et les moyens chiens. ( Mais il ne faut surtout pas de chats, ni de petits chiens ou autres animaux de petite taille !)
un terrain clos fera son affaire !   ::  

N'oubliez pas qu'il arrive sur ses 8 ans donc ses 8 ans de refuge..   ::   , et vraiment il est adorable !

Pas de problème avec les enfants, bien au contraire !

----------


## etosky

::   ::     depuis des années en refuge

----------


## bouillote

Mon loulou s'ennuie et je ne peux désormais plus trop m'occuper de lui car il est dans un box de gros jaloux qui le mordrais pour qu'il n'ai pas trop de câlins. De plus, je m'occupe également de Junior dans notre refuge qui lui est tout seul..
Arsène attend toujours un maître et je ne comprend pas pourquoi il n'est pas adopté, il y a bien quelqu'un dans cette région qui veux d'un chien gentil, marrant, adorable, qui aime les enfants et les autres chiens !? Vraiment je ne comprend pas du tout..

----------


## bouillote

J'ai promené Arsène ce week-end et malgré les chasseurs à moins de 20 m de nous ( c'est à dire à 30 m du refuge.. :grrr:  ) il s'est montré très courageux, mignon et gentil avec les chiens qui couraient partout et surtout leur maitres qu'il ne connaissait pas..

 ::

----------


## nanie1991

::   arséne attend toujours au refuge   ::

----------


## ladycat80

Arsène a fait une petite promenade hier ; il fallait voir comme il était heureux   ::   !!! Sinon il tourne en rond dans son box ! Venez vite le chercher, s'il vous plaît !!!  :?

----------


## bouillote

Oh oui, il était tout fou, trop beau !!   ::    Ca faisait longtemps qu'il n'avait pas eu le collier qu'il aime tant pour sortir du refuge et se ballader en découvrant à chaque fois de nouvelles choses..   ::    L'hiver est maintenant passé, il pleut moins (espérons le !) et bébé peut aller se ballader en toute tranquilité (ne parlons pas des chasseurs qui sont tout le temps dans le coin et qui lui font peur, en ayant déjà discuté avec eux, je peux vous dire qu'ils n'en ont rien à faire..  :beurk:  :etonne2:   ::   )

Bref, le beau gosse vous attend..   ::

----------


## nanie1991

une nouvelle photo d'Arséne   ::  
il vous attent toujours   ::

----------


## sefora

9 ans de cage, c'est vraiment injuste...

----------


## milytackle

Arsene je le connais depuis 9ans!! Je suis arrivé au refuge ce  n'etait qu'un bébé!!

Il s'appelle Arsene car il voler les sceaux et les pelles pour nous embetés!!On devait lui courir après pour essayer de les reprendre!!

Arsene c'est la plus belle rencontre que j'ai fait au refuge!

Je vous jure que si il amait les chats cela ferai des années qu'il serait à la maison!!!

Arsene c'est un gros bébé!! Il est toujours resté jeune dans sa tête, toujours pret a faire le pitre.
Arsene est de gentillesse sans borne, il n'a jamais montrer ne serait ce qu'un soupcon d'agressivité envers l'humain.

Il est aussi très joueurs avec les chiens de grande taille male et femelle!

Que dire de plus sur Arsene à part que c'est un chien formidable, il fait partie des murs de refuge!!
C'est notre mascotte , notre chien à tous!

Mais en même temps merite il vraiment de finir sa vie derriere des barreaux , d'avoir que quelques minutes d'attention par jour???

Arsene est deja partie plusieurs fois dans des familles, il y etait très heureux mais revenait pour des raisons je trouve assez limite: il fait des trous ou il course les poules!
Bah oui Arsene est un chien!! donc forcement il fait des conneries mais franchement mes chiens font bien pire!!

Notre Arsene merite la meilleure famille qui peut exister!!

Ce chien je l'aime de tout mon coeur, sa a toujours été mon chouchou, depuis 9ans, et sa me fait mal de le voir toujours derriere c foutu barreaux!!

----------


## nanie1991

le voici avec sa copine clara:

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Je diffuse sur mon blog ( quand la page arrivera à se charger)

Sur Rescue Rhône alpes et sur Amour de chiens.

----------


## ladycat80

le rêve (le mien en tout cas) serait qu'Arsène soit adopté avec sa copine Clara, dans une gentille famille, sans autres animaux ; que les caresses ne soient que pour eux et les promenades aussi ! Qu'ils puissent enfin savoir ce qu'est une vraie vie de chien aimé !

Ils sont sympas avec les humains, et ils ont l'habitude de vivre dans le même box depuis longtemps, et s'entendent bien (c'est la belle qui commande !). Ce serait un miracle qu'ils soient heureux ensemble...

Alors si vous avez un petit jardin, du temps et de l'amour à consacrer à deux malheureux, merci de penser à eux ! Ils attendent depuis de trop longues années...

----------


## jennydumont

Et avec des chiennes de petite taille il s'entendrait ou alors il n'accèpte que les chiens de sa taille ?
 :hein2:

----------


## milytackle

non que des animaux de grande tailles, se de petites tailles quel que soit l'espece il le attaques...(quand je dit petite taille je pense à york, caniche... taille epagneul et autres y a pas de soucis!    ::   )
Par contre il s'entend bien avec les chiens de grande taille male et femelle et même les chevaux qu'il adore!!!

----------


## sefora

Merci de l'avoir mis en page d'acceuil !   ::

----------


## roussette

Regardez Arsène aux beaux yeux vairons !!!!
9 ans, ce n'est pas si agé ...
Neige, son ancienne voisine de box (mon avatar) est bien partie
au même age pour venir à la maison. 
L'équipe de ce refuge est très sympatique et elles connaissent
bien leurs chiens et chats.
Alors n'hésitez pas.
En attendant une pensée pour lui et pour les autres.
Et un schlip de Neige.

----------


## kyrielle

pourquoi vous ne l'adopter pas ou une personne de votre entourage et qui connait arsène je serais bien pour le prndre mais j'ai déjà un beauceron deux caniche plus un lapin je vais essayer de trouver quelqu'un pour qu'il puisse être heureux mais je ne garanti rien 
y a pas lui aussi a le droit a sa chance
par contre adoptable  à combien

----------


## milytackle

*Pour adopter Arsene: 
Pièce d'identité
Justificatif de domicile
Pas de covoiturage (nous souhaitons rencontrer les futurs adoptants)
Il est tatoué, vacciné et castré
Dons libre car plus de 7ans*

----------


## Appaloosa

Pour Arsène et Clara, tout deux type beauceron, avez vous pensez à contacter "Beauceron in Need" ??

Les gens qui recherchent ce type de grands chiens iront plus facilement sur leur forum.

 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## milytackle

vous pouvez diffuser si vous voulez!    ::  
Arsene est croisé husky-beauceron et clara est un rott .

----------


## sefora

Arséne est deja sur ce site, par contre comme milytackle vient de le dire, Clara est une rott.

----------


## titane

> Pour Arsène et Clara, tout deux type beauceron, avez vous pensez à contacter "Beauceron in Need" ??
> 
> Les gens qui recherchent ce type de grands chiens iront plus facilement sur leur forum.
> 
> k:


J'ai dû transmettre sur BIN en 2006 ou 2007 pour Arsène, et fait remonter le post. N'y étant plus, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est  :hein2:

----------


## tropical

:amour:   Faut pas l'oubliai

----------


## bouillote

Il est tellement joueur, et même si a son âge il ne court plus comme un chiot il est très dynamique, aime jouer et faire son foufou en tournant sur lui-même ou en se couchant quand "on l'embête",   :bisous2:  craquant !!   :ange2: 
Avec Clara ils font une véritable chorale de jaloux puisque grognent très fort lorsque l'un est caressé et pas l'autre.. Ce qui est drôle c'est qu'ils ne font QUE grogner, rien de plus, un peu de bruit pour rien en somme    ::

----------


## sab_

Il n'y a pas eu une seule piste pour ce loulou?    ::  


Quelqu'un pourrait-il faire une bannière (avec le lien dedans, pour que quand on clique dessus ça envoie sur le sujet) pour que mettre en signature sur d'autres forum svp?    :Embarrassment: k: 
En espérant que ça touchera plus de monde...

----------


## sefora

Arséne a eu 10 ans le moins dernier, 9 ans 1/2 qu'il n'attend une famille, incomprehensible !
Lui et sa nouvelle famille peuvent donc bénéficier de l'aide de 30 millions d'Amis c'est à dire 600 euros de frais vétérinaires, débloqué par cette association.
J'espere que ca pourra l'aider à trouver une famille...

----------


## sefora



----------


## nanie1991

80 (amiens) = la somme, en picardie...

Pour leboncoin mais perso j'aime pas qu'on mette les annonces de nos chien dessu car se n'est pas un site spéciale chiens donc...

----------


## milytackle

bah c pas très grave, le refuge de toute facon sera là pour surveiller!!

Le but n'ai pas de placer absolument arsene!! Mais c de lui trouver une famille qui lui correspond!
Detrompez vous, Arsene est très heureux au refuge, c sa maison, il n'a connu que sa donc la vie de famille ne lui manque pas! C pour cela que nous serons très exigent quand au placement d'Arsene!
De même il est placable uniquement en picardie, car c quand même un chien qui fait des betises donc si jamais les gens n'en veulent plus il faut que l'on puisse le recuperer, donc c plus facile pour nous si c dans notre region!!

----------


## milytackle

je pense que pour Arsene sa sera du cas par cas, en fonction de la personne!

et voila arsene n'ai plus en vedette sur rescue, il va retourné dans l'oublie...    ::

----------


## Rizlaine

Moi je l'ai vu. Je passe souvent lire son post.

Je continue à chercher à transmettre sur les forums d'animaux où je suis à en parler autour de moi..... 

Je suis vraiment trés triste. 

L'important c'est qu'en attendant ces futures maitres il se sent à l'aise et en securité là où il est.

Je me suis souvent de mandé pourquoi les chiens comme arsene ne deviennent pas des mascottes "libres" qui auraient leur panier dans le bureau du refuge? C'est a dire qu'il ne retourne plus du tout en cage.

Je demande par curiosité naive pas par jugement  :kao4:

----------


## bouillote

Arsène est toujours là..   ::    Pour répondre à ta question Rizlaine, si Arsène n'a pas de panier dans la cuisine c'est parce que monsieur a tellement l'habitude de son box qu'il demande à y retourner dès qu'il comprend que sa place peut changer !  :ange2:

----------


## bouillote

Arsène joue avec Zeus, son compagnon de box...

----------


## nanie1991

::

----------


## titane

J'ai eu l'occasion de voir Arsène le dimanche 22 mars à Amiens, et je peux vous dire que les photos sont bien en deçà de la réalité. J'ai été stupéfaite par l'incroyable beauté de ce chien, un port ro*al, la grande classe...... et ADORABLE  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## nanie1991



----------


## ladycat80

Sa copine de longue date Clara vient d'être adoptée ! Alors, plus que jamais, pensez à Arsène ! Ce doit être déstabilisant pour lui !!!   :? 

Appel à la mobilisation pour Arsène !!!    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nanie1991

il va bien, oui on lui a remis une copine de box

----------


## nanie1991



----------


## evelyne63

toujours rien pour lui?

----------


## nanie1991

non    ::

----------


## ploum

sur les photos on le voit jouer avec un chien et une chienne,l'entente est donc possible?

il viellit le pauvre et ca serait formidable que quelqu'un lui montre enfin qu'il existe une autre vie que le refuge...  :merci:

----------


## nanie1991

il s'entend avec les chiens males et femelles, il aimes bien les embétés en leurs aboyent dessu   :?

----------


## Angeline62

Des news du loulou??
Il est vraiment très beau...Il me fait penser à un chien du refuge ou je suis bénévole avec les mêmes yeux vairons ....   ::  

je croise les doigts pour Arsène!!

----------


## nanie1991

il est toujours au refuge

----------


## adore-les-chevaux

10 ans de refuge 

sa ne se mérite pas 

Il faut adoptez Arséne

----------


## evelyne63

des nouvelles?

----------


## milytackle

toujours à l'adoption!!!

arsene est un très gentil chien, il devient vieux, il accepte desormais les chiens male et femelles.
Mais n'aime pas les animaux de petites tailles.
Il a besoin d'un coin au chaud pour passer l'hiver!  :merci:

----------


## momo

Pensez à ARSENE   ::

----------


## marleb

Coucou !
Je suis super surprise de voir que cela fait 3 ans que tu envoies des annonces pour ce loulou et que personne ne soit touché !! 
Une chose qui me rassure quand même c que tu dis que malgré tout il se sent "chez lui" au refuge... 
Il est mignon en + .. Moi j'ai déjà un chien, justement un husky croisé beauceron, et comme lui il n'aime pas les chats, ni les chiens de petite taille .. Ca doit être l'instinct de la race qui veut ça !!

Où en est on aujourd'hui en septembre 2009 pour ce pépère ? 

Bonne chance en tout k ... 

MARINA

----------


## ladycat80

Arsène est toujours au refuge... Il n'aura pas eu une belle vie. Même pas une belle vieillesse.
Je suis dégoûtée pour ce pauvre chien qui est d'une gentillesse avec les humains...

----------


## nanie1991

le voici

----------


## momo

Pourquoi personne pour ARSENE 
Il ne sait pas ce que c est d avoir une famille!
Il va mourir sans avoir connu ce bonheur...c est trop nul 
SVP!!!Donnez lui une chance de vous montrer le gentil loulou qu il est

----------


## nanie1991

Arséne a l'arthrose qui se montre, par moment il a un peux de mal a marcher...    ::

----------


## Manuelle

C'est dramatique que certains chiens grandissent comme ça dans un refuge  





```
[URL=http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-toutous-f77/arsene-beauceron-x-husky-10-ans-depuis-chiot-au-refuge-a-la-sppa-somme-80-t58573.htm][img]http://nsm02.casimages.com/img/2009/09/27//090927112935458864536338.jpg[/img][/URL]
```

----------


## Manuelle

As-t-on des nouvelles d'Arsène ? Il commence à faire froid le soir et j'ai vu qu'il avait de l'arthrose  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]

----------


## sefora

Une personne est interessé par le bonhomme  
Pour en savoir plus: http://refuge-sppa.oldiforum.com/ars...-vt439676.html

----------


## momo

C est vraiment super pour ARSENE 
J éspère que tout se changement ne va pas trop le perturber 
Toute sa vie en refuge...pauvrette 
Demain tu seras auprès de personnes qui vont te faire découvrir autre chose que ce que tu connais 
A bientot ARSENE pour de bonnes nouvelles

----------


## breton67

pour arsene   que ce chien aux si beaux yeux trouve enfin le boheur   a celle qui va le lui donner

----------


## ploum

longue et heureuse vie a lui et a ses maitres.

comme quoi il ne faut jamais désespérer,dommage qu'il ait attendu si longtemps
[img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super19_.gif[/img] pour lui et a bientôt pour de bonnes nouvelles  d'arsene

----------


## momo

ARSENE n a pas ete chez la personne qui devait l accueuillir jeudi 
Citation:

[tableborder=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0:93897mw8][tr:93897mw8][td:93897mw8]Posté le: Jeu Oct 08, 2009 12:29 pm    Sujet du message: =([/td:93897mw8][td:93897mw8][/td:93897mw8][/tr:93897mw8][tr:93897mw8][td:93897mw8][/td:93897mw8][/tr:93897mw8][tr:93897mw8][td:93897mw8]pas d&#39;Arsène ce week-end ... il est malade ... j&#39;espère qu&#39;il va vite se remettre sur pattes ce bon toutou [/td:93897mw8][/tr:93897mw8][/table:93897mw8]

----------


## sefora

Arsène s'en est allé hier.
Il n'a même pas pu découvrir la vie de famille qui l'attendait ce week end !
10 ans d'âge, de refuge et d'espoir.

----------


## milytackle

quoi mon nounou est mort???   :kao7: 
je suis devasté par cette nouvelle! 
adieu arsene    ::

----------


## momo

C est tellement injuste...toute ta vie en refuge et maintenant que tu avais trouvé ta famille...tu n es plus là 
Je suis dégoutée et trés triste pour toi petit loulou d amour 
Repose en paix ARSENE et je te souhait de connaitre le bonheur sur le pont de l arc en ciel

----------


## breton67

oh non !saleté de vie !je suis dégoutéeet si malheureuse  tu auras fermé tes si beaux yeux sans connaitre le bonheur!petit arsene j espere qu il y a un endroit pour les toutous malheureux un endroit ou tu seras enfin heureux

----------


## Flo13

Quelle tristesse! C'est pas possible, au dernier moment! 
Une vie totalement gâchée....

----------


## ladycat80

C'est tellement dur de se dire que tu es parti...à la porte du bonheur...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh mince pourquoi est il dans cette rubrique
Je venais le coeur léger et oh c'est vraiment triste
Au revoir petit   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lili-kat

Quelle tristesse...

J'ai une pensée profonde, émue et sincère pour toi Arsène
pour vous bénévoles, belles âmes qui avaient porté son espoir.

Vivre et mourir en refuge. Toute une vie d'attente, une vie volée, gâchée.

Arsène a du avoir des joies cependant parce que des humains sensibles et attentifs l'ont entouré malgré tout.
Je pleure pour toi Arsène, pour vous qui l'avaient connu et pour tous les autres prisonniers d'une vie qu'on leur a confisquée.

Vole à présent mon beau loup, le paradis vous appartient   ::

----------


## caro.

::   ::   ::

----------


## adore-les-chevaux

Je suis si triiste 
RIP arsene.  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour21_.gif[/img] Il sera toujours dans nos coeurs.

----------


## vidau fabienne

pauvre petit loulou encore un qui aux portes du paradis terrestre voit le bonheur lui filer entre les pattes 
 de la haut, beaux yeux veille sur ceux qui t ont aidé du mieux qu ils ont pu aujourdh ui je pense a tous ceux qui oeuvrent pour vous aider a acceder au bonheur et voit leurs efforts s ecrouler au dernier moment !!
 ::   arsene

----------

Je me souviens de son post (avec son compagnon de cellule), bien triste que sa vie se soit passée derrière les barreaux. 
Mais, au moins, il aura mangé à sa faim et n'aura pas été maltraité.
RIP.  
vol vers d'autres cieux petit père.....

----------


## CHAVA

Que la vie est cruelle et injuste

----------


## anniec

:Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## Chinooka

Pauvre beau grand chien, que la vie est injuste   ::  

Mes pensées vont vers ceux et celles qui l'ont aimé et qui ont adouci sa vie au refuge ainsi qu'à la famille qui devait l'accueillir  :bisous3: 

Repose en paix Arsène  :amour:

----------


## didi2006

Oh non...    ::   ::  

RIP ARSENE...

----------


## Anaïs

oh Arsene   ::  

je t'avais mis en page d'accueil, en vain, personne ne s'intéressait à toi ... quelqu'un venait de le faire ... et tu t'en vas.
bravo la vie.   ::

----------


## mocho

et combien sont dans le même cas que lui  ils attendent désespérement en refuge

----------


## rea

oh non, la vie est vraiment moche parfois   ::

----------


## Wilo

oh Arsène, si beau, si seulement on pouvait tous vous sauver

----------


## aurore

C'ets désespérant... 

RIP Arsène    ::

----------


## danyhu

Quelle tristesse!  une vie entière derrière des barreaux.... et au moment où la porte s'ouvre enfin, pour toi, il est trop tard.... c'est terrible ça!     ::   ::   ::

----------


## Isabel31

Je me rappelle t'avoir vu en page d'accueil, c'est à ce moment là que je t'ai découvert ton regard très touchant et un air très craquant. Je suis bien triste de te retrouver dans cette catégorie en plus juste avant qu'une famille ne vienne te voir ...    ::

----------


## lealouboy

La vie est vraiment injuste    ::   ::   ::  

RIP Arsene    ::

----------


## Buterfly

Quelle tristesse

----------


## noonook

Adieu pauvre petit Arsène  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour21_.gif[/img]

Tu n'as vraiment pas eu de chance  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]

----------


## SMARTIES76

:Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## Manuelle

Oh ça me fiche un coup, la vache  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/xpleure4.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/xpleure4.gif[/img]  Je passais rapidement sur le forum pour aller voir des nouvelles du loulou et je tombe sur ça  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/xpleure4.gif[/img]  C'est pas juste, repose en paix loulou...

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Au revoir Arsène...

----------


## HAWKEYE

Repose en Paix Asène, toi pour qui des curs ont chaviré....un peu tard   ::  

ce genre d'injustice me semblera pour toujours incompréhensible...

Vole avec les anges beau loulou    ::

----------


## HAWKEYE

Repose en Paix ARSENE

----------


## fanzy

quelle triste nouvelle,lui,qui s'appretait à connaitre ,enfin, la vie de famille,c'st trop injuste
repose en paix brave loulou et de là haut,veille sur les personnes qui ont pris soin de toi tout au long de ta vie,au refuge,j'espère que tu as eu des moments de joies malgré tout

----------


## Rizlaine

Je suis trés triste pour Arsene, il allait enfin y arriver à son bonheur... 
Vraiment ca me fait mal... 

Repose en paix petit   .

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

RIP Arsène, tu restera à jamais dans mon cur. Le pauvre il n'aura jamais connu la chaleur d'un foyer.

----------


## malko

oh non  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]

rip Arsène  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Ange15_g.gif[/img]

----------


## Zuzana

Repose en paix Arsene    ::   ::  

La vie est vraiment injuste....    ::

----------


## ale

M... Je découvre ce post, j'avais eu l'occasion de croiser Arsène, un chien adorable, câlin et tout (il m'avait jamais vu, et m'a fait la fête comme un damné, impossible de prendre une photo correcte!). Je le vois dans les "sortis d'affaire", qu'il va être adopté... Je suis désolée, et toutes ma sympathie aux bénévoles qui l'ont chouchouté toutes ces années, et qui doivent ressentir très cruellement cette triste nouvelle, alors qu'il avait enfin sa famille. Je suis désolée...

----------


## babeth95

ADIEU bel Arsene!!!!!!

----------


## Blacky

Pauvre Arsène, que s est t il passé pour qu il meure soudainement avant que sa famille d accueil puisse le prendre ???

Qu il repose en paix

----------

